
CUTLASS, a CUDA C++ template library for matrix multiply on GPUs - kerrmudgeon
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/cutlass-linear-algebra-cuda
======
kerrmudgeon
CUTLASS is a collection of CUDA C++ template abstractions for implementing
high-performance matrix-multiplication (GEMM) at all levels and scales within
CUDA. It incorporates strategies for hierarchical decomposition and data
movement similar to those used to implement cuBLAS. CUTLASS decomposes these
"moving parts" into reusable, modular software components abstracted by C++
template classes. These thread-wide, warp-wide, block-wide, and device-wide
primitives can be specialized and tuned via custom tiling sizes, data types,
and other algorithmic policy. The resulting flexibility simplifies their use
as building blocks within custom kernels and applications.

~~~
bsprings
For most formats it achieves >90% of the performance of the hand-tuned
assembly implementations in cuBLAS.

